# $25 Million For Hanging Locomotive



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 28, 2012)

The two Timeses, Los Angeles and New York, published these stories about a hanging steam engine as civic art that may or may not happen on either or both coasts...

Los Angeles Times:

"While LACMA's plans to build a massive Jeff Koons sculpture of a train outside the museum seem to be running out of steam, the Friends of the High Line in New York have thrown another possible wrench into the works: They announced their desire to build the same unrealized sculpture by Koons in their popular city park, which overlooks Chelsea and neighboring areas in Manhattan where an elevated railway once ran."

Jeff Koons train: Destination LACMA or the High Line?

"The sculpture, which the Los Angeles County Museum of Art unveiled to the public with dramatic renderings five years ago, consists of a realistic-looking 70-foot replica of a 1943 Baldwin 2900 steam locomotive hanging from a real 160-foot crane. The train is meant to look and sound authentic, with wheels chugging and steam releasing on occasion. The project was estimated to cost at least $25 million, though several people close to the project say that actual costs could run much higher."

New York Times:

High Line May Mix Past With Koons's Vision

"One possible location for the sculpture is the northern end of the second section [of the High Line], at 10th Avenue and 30th Street. A rendering shows the 70-foot locomotive suspended vertically from a crane above the park. It is a potentially menacing image in a city that has had its share of crane accidents. But 'Train' would employ a gyroscope to stabilize the sculpture to prevent it from swaying."







A sculpture by Jeff Koons, planned as a replica of a 1943 steam locomotive, could one day hang over the High Line. Image by James Corner Field Operations, Diller Scofidio + Renfro, and Jeff Koons. Courtesy of Friends of the High Line.
​


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 29, 2012)

And I wonder, just what is the artist trying to 'say' in such a work? :unsure: :blink: :blink:


----------



## AlanB (Mar 29, 2012)

The Davy Crockett said:


> And I wonder, just what is the artist trying to 'say' in such a work? :unsure: :blink: :blink:


That he used to hang around engines, of course! :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 29, 2012)

AlanB said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > And I wonder, just what is the artist trying to 'say' in such a work? :unsure: :blink: :blink:
> ...


Ahhh! But that actually makes sense! :giggle:


----------



## trainman74 (Mar 29, 2012)

Even with the gyroscope preventing it from swaying, I think I'd still be reluctant to walk underneath it!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 5, 2012)

Another item about the dangling engine project, from a blog called "New York Writes Itself..."

Koons's 1943 Baldwin 2900 steam locomotive might be coming to the High Line

"Jeff Koons could be bringing a full-size replica 1943 Baldwin 2900 steam locomotive to the High Line—which is perfectly fitting since the park used to be an elevated rail line. The train won't be fixed on to where the remaining tracks are, however, instead it will be hoisted above the park on a crane. Which sounds very safe indeed!"

Also, a little looking around turns up that Baldwin's 2900 class was the last batch of 4-8-4s the company built for Santa Fe. Baldwin's first "Northern" for the AT&SF, which became the number of its first class for the road, was the currently-operating 3751. According to SteamLocomotive.com, "The last group of 30 were built in 1943 and 1944. Wartime shortages of material resulted in ordinary metals being used for their construction. As a result, they were the heaviest Northerns ever built. They out weighed their nearest rivals by over 2000 pounds. This group was known as Class 2900 and included road numbers 2900 through 2929."

All the facts and stats:

Santa Fe 4-8-4 "Northern" Type Locomotives






Santa Fe No. 2914, which was scrapped.
​


----------



## Joe taxpayer (Apr 5, 2012)

Wonder how much of that 25 million is coming in the form of tax money to support the "arts".


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 5, 2012)

Why not place it on the tracks. I don't think the idea of leaving it hanging by a Crane is a good idea even if its just art its going to weigh allot.


----------



## PPorro (Apr 26, 2012)

amtrakwolverine said:


> Why not place it on the tracks. I don't think the idea of leaving it hanging by a Crane is a good idea even if its just art its going to weigh allot.


Good idea, but it's Koons and he's one of those modern artists, where borrowing ideas, strange everyday items in metal, doing big things, has made him pop with some of the people who will buy anything.

_Koons has been sued several times for copyright infringement over his use of pre-existing images, the original works of others, in his work. (Rodgers vs Koons is fairly well know) Koons has also threatened others under copyright, claiming that a gallery infringed his proprietary rights by selling bookends in the shape of balloon dogs. Koons won a case as a defendant where he used other peoples photos as part of a composite which included the models legs and the designer shoes. The court ruled he had changed it enough to be considered a derivative, not infringing._

_ _

I call it the art of laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Ozark Southern (Apr 26, 2012)

PPorro said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > Why not place it on the tracks. I don't think the idea of leaving it hanging by a Crane is a good idea even if its just art its going to weigh allot.
> ...


I call it the ghost of Andy Warhol. He opened art up to others like Koons, Fairey, and Mr. Brainwash. Derivative art, propped up through charisma and litigation. I'm all for sampling, mind you, but I prefer to see the artist saying something new with the pieces they've used. The samples can be as much tools as paper and paints, and like all tools, they can be used beautifully or they can be wasted. Personally, I wouldn't pay $25 for anything Koons has done. He's part of the "Make it bigger!" crowd that I feel are wholly uninspired. There are plenty of modern artists who use old media and the images of others in entirely new ways, though, such as Kara Walker and Arturo Herrera. Very challenging stuff, with layered meanings.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 28, 2012)

Maybe the hanging locomotive would look better somewhere else? Here are some ideas for...

10 Sites Better Than the High Line for Jeff Koons's Suspended Locomotive Sculpture

"Earlier this week *Friends of the High Line* announced that one of the possible designs for the so-called 'Tenth Avenue spur' of the elevated park — which is part of its third and final section — involves the fabrication and installation of *Jeff Koons*'s infamous 'Train' sculpture hanging dramatically over the pedestrian walkway. Fitting though the idea of placing a life-sized replica of a 40s locomotive over a former industrial railway may be, IN THE AIR thought up 10 places where we'd rather see Koons's $25 million train installed."

For example:


----------

